# Found some bullets that shoot good in mine



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 26, 2015)

I have been having trouble finding something I liked and the gun like both.  I have a .50 cal Traditions Pursuit LT  1 in 28 twists.  The best I had done before was the Hornady Lock and Load SST 250 Grain with about a 3" group at 50 yards.  This I like much better.  2 pellets of Pyrodex at 50 yards.  I didn't have time to take it out to 100 yards, next time I go I will see how it does at that distance.  These also loaded easier than the sabot rounds I have tried before.


----------



## outdoorlife99 (Feb 26, 2015)

New to misleading this year myself, I picked up the same ones after doing slot of research. Haven't shot the gun yet but sure hope mine looks like that at 50yrs.


----------



## outdoorlife99 (Feb 28, 2015)

My,my I have to say I am impressed with this gun. Those platinum powerbelts are spot on. 2 triple 7 pellets and can cover 3 shots with a quarter at 50yds. Was so worried I would go through numerous loads an bullets before I found a sweet load. Will try at 100yds when weather permits an hopefully all will be good.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 28, 2015)

Look at  www.mmpsabots.com for more
bullet/sabot combinations....
Allows you to choose more  premium bullet types for use with MMP sabots......


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Apr 6, 2015)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Look at  www.mmpsabots.com for more
> bullet/sabot combinations....
> Allows you to choose more  premium bullet types for use with MMP sabots......



Thank you for the info.  I use MMP sabots in my other muzzle loader, but couldnt get a good combo for this one.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 7, 2015)

Wrangler Hunter said:


> Thank you for the info.  I use MMP sabots in my other muzzle loader, but couldnt get a good combo for this one.




Don't rule out cast bullets for your ML..
I use .452 rn lead bullets intended
for 45 acp pistols with 54 cal sabots
in a 54cal CVA rifle.Shoots good in a
30+yr old slowtwist(1"-66")Hawken
rifle and blows right thru a deer....


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 7, 2015)

These work good for me:

http://www.hornady.com/store/50-Cal-350-gr-FPB/


----------

